# Maintop



## santiagod (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi do any of you guys use Main top software? or have any recommendations where to learn about the software usage, like any tutorial?


----------



## donaldbrian (Sep 11, 2011)

Im also looking for manual for this software.


----------



## FXCreations (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello , any one using Maintop rip for DTF ... I am having issue with the program configuration, cannot print white as layer.
ANY ONE WORKING ON THIS...


----------

